# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > طلبات الكتب >  محتاج كتاب principles and application optical communication

## زهره التوليب

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

محتاج هاد الكتاب
principles and application optical communication
الكاتب الله يرضى عليه
Max Ming-Kang Liu 

الي بقدر يساعدني  :Eh S(2): 

شكرا

----------


## حسان القضاة

زهره لقيت هالكتاب عن نفس الموضوع ولنفس المؤلف ..ان شاء الله يفيدك ..ولا زال البحث مستمرا..


اضغطي هنا

----------


## حسان القضاة

Phase-modulated Optical Communication Systems

كتاب لمؤلف آخر عن ذات الموضوع ومكتوب انه كتابك مرجع اله :SnipeR (83):

----------


## حسان القضاة

وكتاب Fiber-optic communication systems
By Agrawal, G. P. Agrawal

----------


## حسان القضاة

وكتاب Broadband Circuits for Optical Fiber Communication By Eduard S&#228;ckinger

----------


## حسان القضاة

للاسف  للان ما لقيت كتابك ان شاء الله تستفيدي من الكتب السابقه كونها عن نفس الموضوع  ولا زال البحث مستمرا

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا حسان...يسلمو ايديك
رح احملهم غدا ان شاء الله واجرب

----------


## amerwadi

شكرا للجمييع ...

----------

